# Lenteur chargement page internet



## bpouille (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour
Je possède un mac mini OS X 10-5-5 avec Mémoire 512MO Proces 1,5 GHz Intel Core Solo
Connexion Ethernet pas de réseau interne

Apres une mise a jour effectue   mon Mac rame a chaque page de Internet ( 2 à 3 minutes )
(Chargement Mobile Me )  Que faire pour ?

Merci pour une réponse rapide


----------



## kanak (13 Octobre 2008)

Quelle est ta vitesse de connection ?
Est ce que tu as d'autres applications ouvertes qui te boufferaient des ressources ?
Peu etre un nettoyage du cache, cookie et autre de ton navigateur.

Sinon tu peux essayer avec un autre navigateur.


----------



## bpouille (13 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour avoir répondu rapidement
Vitesse de connexion entre 5 et 8 pour neuf je suis en adsl  Degroupage  total 
Pas d'application ouvert et vide le cache régulièrement  Reste sur le disque 30GO disponible
Le problème est arrive après chargements Mobile Me et je ne sais pas supprimer cette application
 Merci


----------



## kanak (13 Octobre 2008)

Vitesse de connexion entre 5 et 8 ? Peu importe en ADSL tu ne devrais pas avoir de probleme.

Par contre, cette histoire de mobile me m'intrigue. Tu essaies de te connecter a une page mobile me ou tu as installee une application mobile me (plutot ca d'apres ce que j'ai cru comprendre)

Tu utiilses Safari ? Pourquoi n'essaies tu pas de charger une page a partir d'un autre navigateur pour voir si le probleme vient de Safari (ou di navigateur que tu utilises).


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2008)

bpouille a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je possède un mac mini OS X 10-5-5 avec Mémoire 512MO Proces 1,5 GHz Intel Core Solo
> Connexion Ethernet pas de réseau interne
> 
> ...



Même problème que pas mal de gens en ce moment, une bourde d'apple, c'est rectifiable en modifiant les adresses DNS, va faire un tour dans le forums "réseaux" pour trouver une solution.

Ce sujet en particulier devrait t'aider je pense.


----------



## Lizard King (15 Octobre 2008)

Essayer dans Preferences système&#8212;Reseau&#8212;Avancé (Ethernet)&#8212;DNS(dans la nouvelle fenetre)&#8212;enlever les adresses DNS (il y en a une qui n&#8217;est pas sélectionnable) &#8212; tu tapes les adresses DNS de ton fournisseur&#8212;OK&#8212;Appliquer

Ma connexion est passée de très lente à instantanée avec cette solution. Par contre, depuis ce temps, il y a certains fichiers video que je ne peux plus voir avec quicktime... mais j&#8217;approche du but.


----------



## mouche21 (17 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai un énorme problème de lenteur de chargement de pages web et de navigation en général

j'ai essayé de le régler,mais en vain

d'abord, j'ai réinstallé firefox   : c'est aussi lent que safari

ensuite j'ai chargé la maj combo d'OS X (j'ai un G4 PPC version 10-4-11) : c'est un peu moins lent, mais toujours problématique

je ne peux toucher aux préférences réseau car j'ai ce vilain msg indiquant que les préférences réseau ont été modifiées par une autre application (j'ai lu quelque part que c'était un bug "normal" qui devrait être bientôt supprimé)

bien entendu j'ai beaucoup utilisé ONYX et le petit logiciel pour vérifier la présence d'un trojan

bref je suis désespérée et espère avoir vos conseils pour m'aider à me réconcilier avec la pomme


----------

